# How do you beat Necrons with TAU



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi guys,
i'm really new to TAU and i've some success against most of my foes (DA,Chaos) we play 750 games, but i've issues against this necron list:

HQ
- Overlord with cimmand barge

Troops
10x immortals(tesla) in night scythe
5x immortals(tesla) in night scythe

Heavy support
- annihilation barge 


My list is:

HQ - Shas'el Commander: 
Target lock; Drone Controller; 
2x MP ; 2 Marker 

HQ - Fireblade: 

ELITES - XV8 Crisis Battlesuit: 
2x Plasma Rifle 

ELITES - XV104 Riptide: 
Ion Accelerator; TL fusion blaster; VT; EWO 

TROOPS - Fire Warrior Team: 
8x Fire Warriors with pulse rifles. 

TROOPS - Fire Warrior Team: 
8x Fire Warriors with pulse rifles. 

FAST ATTACK - Drone Squadron: 
4 Marker Drones 

HEAVY SUPPORT - XV88 Broadside 
twin-linked high-yield missile pod; VT


I can't beat him he is too fast and too in my face!

Do you have some suggestions or advise?


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

If your looking to list tailor then your list could use work. But as the all rounder list it is, it looks solid for 750. I would actually give your crisis suits fusion blasters for anti tank, let your riptide blast away anything with a 2+ save.
How does he deploy against you? Troops on the ground I assume? If not then it should be a simple matter of getting in range and cramming missiles and plasma down the barges throats. 
How do you and he deploy at the beginning of the game?


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi CE5511 we usually play on a board 4x4 with a good number of scenics (no LOS) elements, so he deploys 1 command and 1 hann barge out of LOS and doing so i try to put down his ann barge first turn but more than not i can't put it down.

My deployment turn depends on the mission but i try to put my 2 troops in cover and 1 broad in the back and my riptides forward with the lone crisis behind it.

My commander with his drone near the riptide in cover to offer ML.

The problem is his second turn, his nightscythes arived from reserve and desembark his troops and he outshoot me so in my second turn my broadside is gone, 1 of my troops too.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Would a defense line with quad gun be out of the question? 
I may get crucified for suggesting this, but what about dropping your drones for the defense line and/or another crisis suit?
I'd say if you cant down the 2 barges in a turn or so, then downing his fliers the turn they come in would be next best.


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

Mmmmm i can't drop his barges first turn because even if my commander and riptide are mobile they can't reach them (out of LOS).

If i drop my drones i haven't any ML source, so i think i'll drop the lone crisis and i'll add another Broadside for more punch i think.

Sure i have some anti AV issues but i have mass fire.

What do you think?

HQ - Shas'el Commander: 
Target lock; Drone Controller; 
2x MP ; 2 Marker 

HQ - Fireblade: 

ELITES - XV104 Riptide: 
Ion Accelerator; TL fusion blaster; VT; EWO 

TROOPS - Fire Warrior Team: 
8 x Fire Warriors with pulse rifles. 

TROOPS - Fire Warrior Team: 
8 x Fire Warriors with pulse rifles. 

FAST ATTACK - Drone Squadron: 
4 Marker Drones 

HEAVY SUPPORT - XV88 Broadside 
twin-linked high-yield missile pod; 

HEAVY SUPPORT - XV88 Broadside 
twin-linked high-yield missile pod; 

Total : 753 pts

Only my riptide and firewarriors need ML, broadsides are all TL!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I would drop the Marker Drones, use Pathfinders. Normally I'd never do this, as I LOVE the Mark'O commander, but the points are too low for this sort of support unit. Give your Commander VT and EWO instead, perhaps, and put him in with your other crisis. Missile Pods everywhere for range and damage and quantity, great all around weapons.

No reason for the Fireblade either, use his points towards a second Broadside maybe.

it sounds like your issue is you need Interceptor more than Velocity trackers; you can't give the Night Scythes a turn to disembark.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Drakken said:


> The problem is his second turn, his nightscythes arived from reserve and desembark his troops and he outshoot me so in my second turn my broadside is gone, 1 of my troops too.


My knowledge of Tau is hardly extensive, but surely the Early Warning Override means that very few of his Troops will be getting out of their Scythes alive? I would imagine that a Str8 AP2 Large Blast landing on the Immortals would be pretty lethal.

I'd think about giving the Broadsides Velocity Trackers so you can take down the Scythes more easily, but apart from that I'd agree that a Quad-Gun would serve you well.


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

@Xabre: problem with EWO is that it happends at the end of his moviment fase, so his nightscythe arrives, move 24" then disembark troops.
Do you feel that 5-6 pathfinders are better than 6 marker drone with commander?
Sure they are cheaper, but they are BS 3 so their minum number must be 6 and hope 3 hits. in every case i'm with you about the fireblade so i'll drop him.

@MidnightSun: i think i need VT, but on the other hand Broadsides can deal with flyers because they are all TL.

So i can change my list in this way:

HQ - Shas'el Commander: 
Target lock; Drone Controller; 2x MP; 2 Marker 

ELITE - XV8 Crisis Battlesuit: 
- 4x Fusion Blaster 

ELITES - XV104 Riptide: 
Ion Accelerator; TL fusion blaster; VT; EWO 

TROOPS - Fire Warrior Team: 
8 x Fire Warriors with pulse rifles. 

TROOPS - Fire Warrior Team: 
8 x Fire Warriors with pulse rifles. 

FAST ATTACK - Drone Squadron: 
4 Marker Drones 

HEAVY SUPPORT - XV88 Broadside 
twin-linked high-yield missile pod; VT 

Total : 752 pts 

New list can handles flyers and AV much better i think, i've two questions:

1) firsight enclave and tau empire can share their ML source?

2) i need some advices on how to deploy with tau because i feel i do it wrong.

I'll deploy in this way:

2 Units of firewarriors behind some cover and Broadside in the middle or behind them 

Riptide on the right or left behind some no LOS element and crisis behind it

Commander with drones on the other flank in cover.

What do you think?


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Reply your big guns near the center if possible ( depending on terrain and fire lanes). You want missile spam and large blasts to hit as much as possible. Crisis suits can either go in reserve or center as well (I would put them in reserve to mess with the barges). Fire warriors on the flanks. Keep them close enough to support and be supported by thr center elements, but far enough away that be cant dump a squad down and still have the option to shoot a either.

Not a clue on the first question sadly


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you CE5511 i really appreciate your advices!

Do you think the last list can be better than the previous one?

In any case + rep for you!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

This list does look better than your last one.
Question, your crisis suit unit, is that a single suit or two?
Also if you can find the points, I would give the broadside an EWO so it can intercept his fliers. It wont stop him from dropping off his troops, but this will give you the option to shoot the flier or his troops at the end of his movement phase. All the shots you can shoot during his turn will help you out greatly!

Or perhaps this: 
Riptide with EWO, ion accelerator, and VT 210
2 Broadsides each with EWO and Missiles 140 (Seperate units)
2 units of 10 fire warriors each 160
Aegis defense line with quad gun 100
Shadowsun 135
745 points. 
Tactics: Infiltrate shadowsun with a broadside while everyone sits behind the defense line. The infiltrators break off first turn and shoot at the two barges. Most likely that will kill them. If he manages to call in his fliers, you still have 2 or 3 suits and a quad cannon that should be able to down them. The line gives you cover. The beauty with this is you can do so much! If you combine the broadsides, give them split fire and join shadowsun. Or take aunva to turn your fire warriors into beasts with the warlord option. 

Now, I have never played as tau, just against them. Your best bet may be to post all three of these lists on to the tau section and see what they think.


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

CE5511: my crisis suit unit consists of 2 models, the issue with broadsides is you can give only 1 support system so EWO or VT, it's a hard choice!

Then again i really appreciate your advices and i copy your suggested list.

I'll go on tau section to get some feedback on these lists.

Thank you!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Anytime!
Best of luck!


----------

